# Vintage G. Lapierre Superlux



## Mary (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a G. Lapierre Superlux bought in 1975. I would like to sell it but have no idea what price range to ask. Any suggestions where to go to find asking price?
Thanks,
Mary


----------

